# Cost for Building Your Own Outdoor Night Box



## Tom (May 13, 2018)

I just finished building another new box for my star tortoises, and I built a box for some friends who lost everything in the fires a few months ago. Many people have asked me to build them a box and what it would cost. I thought it might be helpful to list everything out to help people decide what they want to do.

To make a 4'x8'x24" I use:
7 sheets of plywood at about $20 each: $140
4 sheets of insulation at about $25 each: $100
20 2x4s at about $3 each: $60
Asst. other lumber: $25
6-7 tubes of silicone I caulking at $6 each: $42
Loads of "Deck Screws": $30-40
Door flaps: $10-20
Paint and primer for outside only, plush rollers, paint pan liners, brushes: $20 + $40-50 = $75
Coating for inside, if needed is about: $100 for Pond Shield
Hinges for top and doors, plus door latches: $44
Weather stripping: $25

Total for building materials = Approximately $655, but by the time I'm done adding stuff, lets just call it $700.

Then the electrics:
Heavy gauge extension cord: $50
Plastic box with clips on the lid to contain cords and thermostat: $10
Oil-filled mini radiant heater: $50 with tax and shipping.
Computer fan with speed controller: $20
Thermostat: $30
Cup holders, zip ties, and screws to manage cords and keep them secure: $10
Incandescent fixtures, bulbs and timers, if needed: $20 + $20 + $15 = $55

Total for heating stuff= Approx $215

It takes me approximately 30 hours to get one done, including painting.

So… $650-700 + $215 + labor...

Cost of lumber and building materials would be about half for a 4'x4'x24" box, but labor and the cost of the heating and electrics would be about the same.

Some people might want to factor in time and gas to drive to the hardware store several times to get all the needed stuff (Because you never get everything right the first time…), and any unforeseen problems that might pop up. Several hundred or thousand in tools will also be needed.

People have asked me to build boxes for them, and I really enjoy building them, but I'd have to sell a finished box for $2000-2500 just to make any money and be able to pay a few bills. I wish it were cheaper, but it just isn't. I can remember my first boxes costing a lot less than this, but the cost of materials keeps going up and up. Plywood used to run $13 a sheet. Now its closer to $20. 2x4s were $1.20 each, and now they are over $3 each.

This is also the reason why I won't be building any indoor boxes anymore. Animal Plastics charges only $500-750 for their larger cages. That is a bargain because I spend zero time building, it looks very professional, and it will outlast anything I make myself from wood. I wish they made insulated outdoor boxes because I would never build another box again!

I hope someone finds this info useful in some way or other.


----------



## daniellenc (May 14, 2018)

This is why I am buying an AP cage for indoors, lol. Figure after all is said and done I wouldn't be saving much money as it is and I do not have your carpentry skills.


----------



## Tom (May 14, 2018)

daniellenc said:


> This is why I am buying an AP cage for indoors, lol. Figure after all is said and done I wouldn't be saving much money as it is and I do not have your carpentry skills.


I think the cost of materials is just about the same as buying an AP cage. This is not even counting the 30 hours of your time to build and the hundreds or thousands of dollars in tools that are needed.


----------



## Beasty_Artemis (May 14, 2018)

Wow. Looks really well made! Good job. I would say that your baby has a wonderful new home when they arrive!


----------



## Pearly (May 19, 2018)

@Tom, thanks for posting this, I had no idea!


----------



## Pearly (May 19, 2018)

Tom said:


> I think the cost of materials is just about the same as buying an AP cage. This is not even counting the 30 hours of your time to build and the hundreds or thousands of dollars in tools that are needed.



Tom, how about bricks for the walls? Have you ever tried to build one that way?


----------



## Tom (May 19, 2018)

Pearly said:


> Tom, how about bricks for the walls? Have you ever tried to build one that way?


No for several reasons. Brick is too abrasive, so I'd have to insulate and cover the inside walls. Brick conducts heat fairly well. I'd have to build it in place and I wouldn't be able to move it.


----------



## Team Gomberg (May 19, 2018)

This sounds right. It's great how you really spelled it out.

I spent about $350 on supplies (not counting tools, screws or hardware I already had) when I re built my tortoise a 3x4x2 night box. I used the same heating and electrical from his first house, so no added costs there.

If only money came in as quickly as it went out!


----------



## Julia1982 (Sep 1, 2018)

Tom said:


> I think the cost of materials is just about the same as buying an AP cage. This is not even counting the 30 hours of your time to build and the hundreds or thousands of dollars in tools that are needed.



Tom- what thickness of the plywood do you use? My FIL is building me a night box and he is asking the thickness.


----------



## Tom (Sep 1, 2018)

Julia1982 said:


> Tom- what thickness of the plywood do you use? My FIL is building me a night box and he is asking the thickness.


I live in the SoCal desert. We get down into the high 20s at night on occasion here, but winter days usually warm up into at least the 60s. I use the 11/32 plywood to keep the box weight down and because the insulation and caulking does the job here, but if you live in a colder area, thicker plywood might be helpful.


----------



## Julia1982 (Sep 1, 2018)

Tom said:


> I live in the SoCal desert. We get down into the high 20s at night on occasion here, but winter days usually warm up into at least the 60s. I use the 11/32 plywood to keep the box weight down and because the insulation and caulking does the job here, but if you live in a colder area, thicker plywood might be helpful.



Thanks Tom. I’m in central CA (Fresno area) so it’s about the same.


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Sep 1, 2018)

@Tom ... can you tell me where you bought your door flaps from?


----------



## Texas Scott (Sep 6, 2018)

I use this insulated dog house for my tortoises. Just gotta build a little ramp and fill with some substrate.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01IO90MC4/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## Tom (Sep 6, 2018)

Texas Scott said:


> I use this insulated dog house for my tortoises. Just gotta build a little ramp and fill with some substrate.


What do you heat it with? Does it hold a warm steady temp on a freezing night? Is there actual insulation inside, or did they make it with thick walls and call it "insulated"?

I've never found a dog house that works.


----------



## Tom (Sep 6, 2018)

Mizcreant said:


> @Tom ... can you tell me where you bought your door flaps from?


I got them from Yvonne. She bough a 100 foot roll online and I bought the leftover from her. It is 8" commercial freezer door flap.


----------



## vladimir (Sep 6, 2018)

@Big Charlie recommended these from eBay, and I've been satisfied with them

https://tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/160820/


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Sep 6, 2018)

vladimir said:


> @Big Charlie recommended these from eBay, and I've been satisfied with them
> 
> https://tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/160820/


Yeah....thanks. I don't need 150' worth though. Maybe 20' at the very most.


----------



## Markw84 (Sep 6, 2018)

Mizcreant said:


> Yeah....thanks. I don't need 150' worth though. Maybe 20' at the very most.


You can get these on Amazon. I use this type for mine. However, I get mine in the exact amount I want through a store call Tap Plastics. Same stuff, except the Amazon ones are precut to 24" lengths. 4 for $13 is not bad and would work for you.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077NKR8TH/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## vladimir (Sep 6, 2018)

Mizcreant said:


> Yeah....thanks. I don't need 150' worth though. Maybe 20' at the very most.


The eBay seller I got it from did orders by the foot, cut in the size requested. I spent about $20 total

Edit: Oops, it looks like they no longer offer that  too bad


----------



## TriciaStringer (Sep 6, 2018)

Mizcreant said:


> Yeah....thanks. I don't need 150' worth though. Maybe 20' at the very most.


I bought a vinyl roll that is designed for shelf lining for $9.99. It is thick. I was able to do two layers and had enough for two doorways. I had a little left over which I’ll use to do my Russian’s doorway. 

It’s similar to this at Home Depot. I just found it cheaper at Stine.


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Sep 6, 2018)

TriciaStringer said:


> I bought a vinyl roll that is designed for shelf lining for $9.99. It is thick. I was able to do two layers and had enough for two doorways. I had a little left over which I’ll use to do my Russian’s doorway.
> 
> It’s similar to this at Home Depot. I just found it cheaper at Stine.


Great idea... thanks!


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Sep 6, 2018)

I've used vinyl floor carpet protector that you can buy at a big box hardware store. Get the kind withOUT dimples. Buy it by the running foot, so get exactly how much you need. I used four layers overlapped with the flap NOT lined up. It's funny to see the tortoises poke their head through when they wonder what I'm up-to in their yard.


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Sep 6, 2018)

Will said:


> I've used vinyl floor carpet protector that you can buy at a big box hardware store. Get the kind withOUT dimples. Buy it by the running foot, so get exactly how much you need. I used four layers overlapped with the flap NOT lined up. It's funny to see the tortoises poke their head through when they wonder what I'm up-to in their yard.



Another great idea! would those come in varying thicknesses?


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Sep 6, 2018)

Mizcreant said:


> Another great idea! would those come in varying thicknesses?


? i don't know, I sought the no dimple type.


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Sep 6, 2018)

Will said:


> ? i don't know, I sought the no dimple type.


I'll have to check down at the carpet store and see if they have any "remnants" they are going to discard. Can't hurt, and might as well use it for something instead of landfill.


----------



## Big Charlie (Sep 6, 2018)

Mizcreant said:


> Yeah....thanks. I don't need 150' worth though. Maybe 20' at the very most.


you could try contacting the ebay seller to see if they will sell by the foot. That is what I ordered. If I recall correctly, it was $1 a foot plus $6 shipping.


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Sep 6, 2018)

Big Charlie said:


> you could try contacting the ebay seller to see if they will sell by the foot. That is what I ordered. If I recall correctly, it was $1 a foot plus $6 shipping.


Don't suppose it would hurt to try as a last resort.


----------



## Trihog (Sep 22, 2018)

I have been reading lots of your work and appreciate it. Have you ever thought about using pallet wood on the inside to cut down on cost? I plan on trying it next week while building from your 4x8 plans. I have some plastic lining that i will apply in between the foam board and pallet wood to keep it sealed better.


----------



## ChucktownTort (Nov 17, 2018)

Tom thank you for all of your guidance and advice. A quick question on the thermostats you use: how do you feel about the inkbird products for this application? I have been using the Jump Start for a couple years but they just started malfunctioning (which was a bit scary since it was trying to bake my tort), and I need a new one. 

Thanks.


----------



## Tom (Nov 17, 2018)

ChucktownTort said:


> Tom thank you for all of your guidance and advice. A quick question on the thermostats you use: how do you feel about the inkbird products for this application? I have been using the Jump Start for a couple years but they just started malfunctioning (which was a bit scary since it was trying to bake my tort), and I need a new one.
> 
> Thanks.


I've used the Jumpstart, but the Zilla is the main one I use. I've never used the Inkbird brand, so I have no experience to comment on. I have not heard any complaints about any of the three.


----------



## MaryJane (Dec 9, 2018)

Tom said:


> I just finished building another new box for my star tortoises, and I built a box for some friends who lost everything in the fires a few months ago. Many people have asked me to build them a box and what it would cost. I thought it might be helpful to list everything out to help people decide what they want to do.
> 
> To make a 4'x8'x24" I use:
> 7 sheets of plywood at about $20 each: $140
> ...


Very useful! Thank you very much!!!


----------



## JLM (Dec 14, 2018)

I’d agree we spent $6-800 on ours.


----------



## Connie Jo (Sep 25, 2020)

Tom said:


> I just finished building another new box for my star tortoises, and I built a box for some friends who lost everything in the fires a few months ago. Many people have asked me to build them a box and what it would cost. I thought it might be helpful to list everything out to help people decide what they want to do.
> 
> To make a 4'x8'x24" I use:
> 7 sheets of plywood at about $20 each: $140
> ...


What kind of paint do you use for outdoor box? Is it necessary to use pond shield inside?


----------



## shawnateerow (Sep 25, 2020)

Can you please post some pictures of it?


----------



## KSeaman (Sep 25, 2020)

Could you post a picture of the enclosures you make?


----------



## Tom (Sep 25, 2020)

Connie Jo said:


> What kind of paint do you use for outdoor box? Is it necessary to use pond shield inside?


I use Behr exterior paint and Killz2 primer from Home Depot on the outside. I don't do anything on the inside unless I am planning to keep it 80+% humidity all the time, like I did for my stars. That is the only time I'd use the Pond Shield.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Sep 25, 2020)

Thanks Tom - you post this after I built mine?


----------

